# NY (Ithaca)-Rats need homes; transport possible RI, MA, NY



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Ithaca NY
Contact: [email protected] Please say, Ithaca rats.

Transport possible: Kate, who has some of the rats, says: "I can generally travel within 1-2 hours of Ithaca (depending on direction & number of rats) and will be going to RI in December and could stop in eastern NY/ western or central MA or anywhere in RI."

These rats need homes. Hoarder had 70 rats. We need to place as many as possible in homes or foster homes:

Clyde:









Ezra:









Karen:









Mary-Ellen:









Phyllis:









Serena:









More pictures:
http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/thread/28502782#86965772

Thank you,
posted for Kate by Raquel with permission


----------



## mscourtneyryan (Jan 23, 2012)

Would take them if I could, as I live in Ithaca, but I already have two sick ratties that would not be good for them to be around.  I will ask around though!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, mscourtneyryan!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

New contact: [email protected] 

This is Kate's email. She has direct access to the available rats.

Thank you,
posted for Kate by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NY (Ithaca)-Babies! Some transport possible*

Now available (after weaning); these babies were born to a momma rat in the hoarding case of this thread:









*Location:* NY (Ithaca); transport possible: Kate says: "I can generally travel within 1-2 hours of Ithaca (depending on direction & number of rats) and will be going to RI in December and could stop in eastern NY/ western or central MA or anywhere in RI."

*Contact:* [email protected]

From Kate, the Investigator covering the hoarding case:
Helen’s babies are 10 days old and are really beautiful colors! I am not too familiar with rat colors, but I tried to figure out what they are. One appears to be a hairless.

2 black with white feet- regular ears & coat
1 blue? (very dark grey)- may have Dumbo ears & regular coat
1 lilac?- regular ears & coat
1 beige and white hooded- regular ears & coat
1 who appears to be a hairless- regular ears & curly whiskers

I tried to sex them but eventually got really confused! I will have the vet at the shelter try do it next week.

If we could spread the word about them, that would be great!! 

Thanks,

Kate
posted for Kate by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

In Helen's litter mentioned in the last post, "...we still have 3 boys waiting for adopters. They are all very, very cute and are being handled daily! They will be ready for adoption after December 23rd. but I would love to get placement lined up for them as soon as possible.

"Black with white feet- Normal ears & coat
Lilac- Normal ears & coat
Beige & white hooded- Normal ears & coat" Kate

*Location:* NY (Ithaca); *transport* possible: Kate says: "I can generally travel within 1-2 hours of Ithaca (depending on direction & number of rats) and will be going to RI in December and could stop in eastern NY/ western or central MA or anywhere in RI."

*Contact:* [email protected]

Thank you,
posted for Kate by Raquel


----------

